# New axle?



## Scott85 (Aug 2, 2016)

I'm getting my boat ready for duck season and I plan on painting my boat and trailer. While going over the trailer I noticed the axle was pitted pretty bad l. Should I go ahead and replace the axle and leaf springs or just go ahead and paint it?













Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Aug 2, 2016)

Pull it off the trailer and clean it up. Then you can decide if it needs to be replaced or painted.
Check your bearings repack or replace, seals and new trailer tires.
Nice white walls.


----------



## richg99 (Aug 2, 2016)

I doubt that the pitting that I see on your picture is enough to cause a serious problem, but...I am no metallurgist.

I'd take the picture to a metal shop and ask an expert. If you have a lightweight tin boat, and that size axle is rated for far more than you are carrying, that is another vote in favor of leaving well enough alone.

Of course, axles are pretty cheap these days. richg99

p.s. (old fuddy duddy who has replaced lots of things, just so he doesn't have to worry about them late at night)


----------



## DaleH (Aug 3, 2016)

From what I see I'd clean it up well and paint it. We've had great success using Petitt Marine's "Trailercoat" paint, where Trailercoat is a bright silver-color moisture-cured urethane coating. That forms a moisture-proof barrier against rusting.


----------



## perchjerker (Aug 3, 2016)

take a hammer and rap on the areas you suspect are bad.

if its solid it will give you that sharp tapping sound

if its a dull thud then its weak

I think its just fine


----------



## Scott85 (Aug 3, 2016)

It's very solid. Nothing wrong with it at all just the surface pitting. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

